# Audyssey DSX experiences?



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am plotting a HT. Started building a pair of gigantic LLT SW already, even if the actual build of the HT - in a new house - is not for some time very soon. I am biassed towards the DSX surround system with Wides & Heights. Maybe I just do the wiring for it and decide after hearing the 5.1 basic set-up. I will be using 7 proper floorstanding towers (100 liters), except for the Heights, which will be in-ceiling. No Surround backs are intended this far.

Feel free to share your opinion, since I haven't read that many user reviews on DSX. I have not yet heard it myself.

Here's the design so far: 
View attachment Ronse2010B_HTplan2.pdf


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd also be curious if anyone has experimented with DSX, Dolby ProLogic Z or anything similar. Unfortunately it seems that, even when people have receivers that supports these features, they are rarely utilized.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

I have tried the front Presents on my Yamaha. For grand action (Star Wars) it provides a larger scale. For gaming (PS3 shooter) it gives an improved sence of depth to the scene. 

Reports say the Heights from DPLIIz & DSX are fairly subtle, unlike the DSX Width...


----------

